

Cocos3d - mikek
http://brenwill.com/cocos3d

======
octopus
It is acceptable for App Store to use Cocos3d in an application ? I know that
from a programming language point of view it should be no problem (Objective-C
and C++).

The MIT license is allowed by Apple ?

